# Anastasia?



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

So I made sonic a vet appointment but they said they only do Anastasia on week days so we're rescheduling the appointment. Have any of you had a bad case with it? I don't want to do it and something bad happen. He's less that 2 years old.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They automatically do anesthesia? I would look for a different vet & see if you have any better options in the area. Anesthesia is generally pretty safe, but there's always some risk with it, and it's best to only use it when absolutely necessary. I wouldn't be comfortable with a vet that wants to jump straight to using it for a basic exam rather than trying to work with the hedgehog first.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm the one that preferred it. He's about a year and a half and has never been physically handled before. I know if I can't touch him the vet won't be able to either. She did inform me that they won't do the Anastasia without some kind of exam first.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

You need to start handling your hedgehog, even if he hisses at you and balls up and acts scary. More than anything else handling is important for exactly this issue you're going through. Daily handling will also make it easier to spot any sores or lumps that your hedgehog may have developed.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have been trying to handle him more. I just don't have anywhere for him to play that great without worrying about him climbing out.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm still In high school. Everyone I get up at six to get ready for school and I'm at school from 8-3 then sometimes I have an hour to eat and get work and won't get him will 12AM. 
Last night I decided I'd just stay up to play with him. He mainly hid in the shirt I put in us cage. Which he's actually very fond of now. He sort of hated it when I first put it in there but now he sleeps in it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You must have homework or studying to do as well? That's a perfect time to get him out and just let him sleep with you. Letting him sleep on you is perfect for bonding. You don't need to have a large space to do it in.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I tried letting him sleep with me and freaked out the whole time. He was very uncomfortable with being out of his cage.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Unfortunately if you don't continue to push him out of his comfort zone a little with daily handling his behavior will likely not ever improve. Have you tried using a snuggle bag? You hog may be more relaxed sitting in your lap inside the bag while you do your homework. It gives him a feeling of security and may keep him less restless while at the same time giving you an opportunity to be with him.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He's uncomfortable and freaking out because he's not used to being out. Never taking him out isn't fair to him if he was hurt or sick you'd never know. You need to handle him at least 30 minutes EVERY DAY no matter how he acts. If all you're going to do is leave him stuck in his cage for the rest of his life then he'd be better of with someone that will handle him. It's just like if your parents left you stuck in a small room all the time. After awhile you'd be scared to come out too.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I play with him everyday even it is for a few minuets in his cage. I'm just not sure how to touch him without picking him up in a shirt. All he does is ball up. He really doesn't like me thouching his quils.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Then pick him up in the shirt. It's not a big deal. He absolutely won't get used to being handled or being out of his cage if you never handle him or take him out. Use the shirt. There's nothing wrong with that. Or get yourself a fleece blanket. Pick him up with that and then fold it over him so he's hiding in a little fleece cave. Place hedgie in lap and bam, bonding time. Keep doing that every day. He'll start realizing he's not going to be eaten and start relaxing a little. After a while, start trying to pet him. Even if he starts hissing and popping and jumping at you. You have to pet him. If you'll stick with it and do it every day, he'll start relaxing about being touched and you'll be able to do more. But it won't happen if you don't do it. Don't let the little guy boss you around just cause he makes mean noises and tries to poke you. Show him it won't work and he'll get over it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A few minutes in his cage isn't anywhere near enough interaction. Back to the locked in a room analogy, it would be like someone coming into the room for a few minutes and then leaving you completely alone for the rest of the time, you'd learn to not want any company at all...it wouldn't be a good thing. No hedgehog likes being picked up or having their quills touched when they aren't used to it. You NEED to HOLD him at least 30 minutes every day. The way you're treating him isn't not in his best interest. If you can't take time to bond with him properly then why do you have him? It's no different than someone leaving a dog tied up on a short chain all its life, its cruel.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I wasn't expecting to have to get a job. Situations came up and I had to get a job to help with the financial struggles we are having. I usually working 30-40 hours a week while going to high school. I stay up even later just to try and bond with him. Some nights I'm just to exhausted to do so. I'm not sure why you're questioning my ability to take care of him when I've been doing perfectly fine for the two months I've had him. This situation didn't start off because I never handled him.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I attempt to interact with him everyday even when I really should be sleeping. Even if it's in his cage that day he gets outs of his cage almost everyday for at least 30 minuets. 
Also another questions why does he bit literally everything? Is it out of fear? Even if he has smelt it a thousand times he still bites it but never annoits. (I know I really misspelt that).


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm sorry you are going through a difficult time and I don't want to sound mean, but you should seriously think of rehoming him. 

It's not fair to him nor to you. You are a teen who is going to school and working a full time job. You need time to study and to rest and forcing yourself to stay up to keep up with a pet is not good for your health; you are already doing more than you should at your age. 
You obviously mentioned the financial troubles at home, what will happen if he gets sick? You won't have the means to take him to the vet an run a full battery of tests that could be very expensive. 

I know you already fell in love with the little guy but this might not be the best time for you to keep a pet. 

Sorry if that was to straight forward but sometimes we need to hear what we don't want to hear.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Welcome to the life of an adult. You have to do things when you're tired, whether or not you want to or have had enough sleep. Sometimes you have to make unpleasant decisions. Sometimes it's really just not fair. But it is what it is and you have to deal with it.

Clearly, if you're having the issues you're having, you're not doing perfectly fine. It's ok to admit that. That's also part of being an adult. However, how you deal with that will define who you are as a person. We've told you what to do to deal with the problem. Given you options in fact. You can either evaluate your situation in an objective manner and make the best decision for both you and your hedgehog...or you can ignore the advice you were given and ignore the problem and let it continue to the detriment of yourself and your pet.

So, what will it be? Can you devote a minimum of 30 minutes every single day (no skipping because of the big test tomorrow or because you're tired) to getting your hedgehog out of his cage regardless of his behavior and handle him? Or would it be in his best interest to find a home for him with people who can meet his needs and care for him the way he needs to be cared for? You're the only one who can answer that question. But you can't let things continue on the way they are. It's not right to treat him that way, and it's not right to put an undue burden on yourself.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I will keep him and interact with him everyday for 30 minuets. 
I don't go to a traditional high school to I don't have homework unless it's me doing just because I want to.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

Guys I know y'all have been really hard on me but I almost just cried because sonic let me hold him even though it was in a shirt, but it was a new shirt he hasn't smelt before either.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

This is good progress. Congrats on a step forward.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

See? Progress already!  Keep it up. All the effort you put into bonding with him will come back to you in the form of a happy hedgehog.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

And this just happen. He was only in my actual lap for roughly 15 minuets but he's never done that before either. Last time he freaked out and was running off before I could even get him close to my lap.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Awwww see he likes you cute lil fella. I hope you can keep up with finding the extra time to continue working with him.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

Attempt number one of playing with sonic after the vet visit went horrible. Is that normal after a very stressful day? He is now terrified of the red shirt he once loved so much.


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

the most important thing is to be patient and don't give up. they can be very grumpy little critters, it's normal. you don't have to play with him every day just hold him. I sit and hold poe while I watch Netflix. it takes time and persistence. some don't ever stop being grumpy and some are snuggle bugs, they're all different. I promise youb it is worth it to just hold him.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Keep up your efforts and you should see improvement. Also I have heard that sometimes hedgehogs are quite stressed after a vet visit. Just keep on handling and let us know how you are doing


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

The night before the vet visit I got him to stay in my lap for about 15 minu tf and he was so calm just sniffing walking around just a little but last night he wasn't crazy and was running and trying to find and escape hole and he eventually did I'm not sure how but it was only about 7 minuets long. He was still outside of his cage for 30 minuets with me just not in my lap the whole time. His red shirt used to be his comfort item until we went to the vet and now he hates it so much. He always had it in his house until the vet visit. I put it in there and he wouldn't even go close to his house.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I knew the vet visit would make him different for a few days but it seams like almost back to day one with him.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Maybe find another t-shirt and sleep in in tonight and then place it in the cage? If the shirt went to the vet with him maybe it smells of something he doesn't like.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok. Let's go down to some basics. 
Where are you taking him for his time out of his cage? 
What are your expectations for his behavior during that time? 
It sounds like you are under a lot of stress for your age. When you bring him out, how is your mindset?


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

Half of the time he is in a long wide container with short sides so he can wake up a little and get out on his own and I put my hands in there so hmany can smell me first and I usually try to touch him a little. Then the rest of the time he is in a shirt inside of a blanket in my lap 
I don't expect him to be okay with everything just more call and relaxed. Of course curious and a little jumpy. 
I kind of go in with the mind set of we're going to do this for at least 30 minuets. Sometimes when we're interacting when he starts getting really anxious and won't relax I just talk to him and he'll him he's okay and we only have this many minuets left he can do it.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Can you get a play pen that you can fit in? Really small room, a closet or an empty bathtub? 
Grab him from the cage, go sit in your tiny space and sit him on your lap. Read a book, play on your phone, watch a bit of TV but just relax.
This will eliminate him getting really away from you. You don't have to activity touch him, it's more of a passive binding.
More calm and relaxed.. That takes time. It takes effort, how much? He will decide that. Expectations like that can quickly and easily turn to frustrations and reluctance to continue.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm not going to lie it's hard to keep going some days but since I've stuck with it this time I've noticed a lot of improvement I tried the bath tub thing and he actually stayed in my lap the whole 30 minuets so I'm going to see how long we can stay like this. I actually put my had down at the bottom so it would just be there and he came up and sniffed it.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

That is great  It is a really good feeling when you get just that little taste of trust. I find it very rewarding and it motivates me to go on and continue making the efforts.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

Is him just laying here like this mean he's comfortable with me? He's never done it before lol. 
He'll just lay then sniff a little the. Lay back sniff move around a bit


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

He looks comfy to me. Quills are all down so that's a good sign.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

He did really good today. Like after 30 minuets I just opened it so he could do what he wanted to do. He even came back and layed down in the blanket.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

So we've been making a lot of improvements I literally just touched his foot. 
I can hold him through clothing and pick him up with it and touch him but sometimes he gets a little scared and will quill. He's got to where he will run around in the blanket but now be like scared just curious. He stays on the blanket even when I open it and love to lay out on it with me 
Bonding time always last more than 30 minuets now since he's so comfortable with me.


----------

